# I need one of these



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Dont think I have the guts to do it though. Girl at work had it done yesterday. I thought is was cute  She has 2 pitbulls that she rescued and loves dearly.

It says "My little dog a heartbeat at my feet"


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

ooohhh i was thinking about getting that!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

That's cute, be careful once you start they can be addictive, my daughter has loads!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhh I need one too  that is a great tattoo. I want a tattoo, I have a photocopy of Rockys paw, so its the exact size and I would like that incorporated with a heart and the letter R. I have been wanting it since 6 months or so but money has been way to tight over the last while to consider spending it on a tattoo but one day.............also im pretty scared lol.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I love the tattoo. Am wanting one for quite some time now. But just can't get myself to do it lol.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw a chihuahua cross stitch on eBay with that little saying on it. Very sweet


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a tat on my right ankle, a hearts and vines thing. Since adopting my two, I've wanted to go back to my tattooist to have her add two itty-bitty paw prints to it.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a tattoo of my dogs' names on my lower back, about 8 x 2" or so  I want to get paw prints from them on my feet soon.

And yes, tats are addictive... the name tat was my fifth.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I've seen a lot of ink in my day, but that's the first Edith Wharton tat I've ever seen! Too cool!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

ChiMama2Hs said:


> I have a tattoo of my dogs' names on my lower back, about 8 x 2" or so  I want to get paw prints from them on my feet soon.
> 
> And yes, tats are addictive... the name tat was my fifth.



Pic!  I wanna see others' too if you have them! 











Sorry, couldn't quite fit the whole thing in the self-shot! ha. The other side says Halle. The H is shared


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhh thats cool ChiMama2Hs, I want one or too but im a wimp, scared of pain  and thats putting me off!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

My ONLY tatt is this :










It's on my right wrist. I was SO scared it was going to hurt but it didn't, I was very surpised... I think I psyched myself up that it was going to feel like some kind of violent mutilation and then was pleasantly surprised that it wasnt lol


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> My ONLY tatt is this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE it! 
I have one on my left wrist in honor of a cat I had who passed away from FIP. And I, too, was surprised that it really didn't hurt that much.

I would def recommend a wrist tat for anyone who is worried about the pain, as I am not gonna lie...lower back tats HURT!!!! a lot :-/


----------

